# Rocket Parts Like Hens Teeth ?



## WestlandWessex (Jan 26, 2020)

Hi all,

Am I just being a complete muppet or are rocket machine parts near extinction ?

I am trying to get a drainage kit for an Evo/R58 and really struggling to find any anywhere. Bella Barista are showing the drainage bucket out of stock and even Rockets website is saying that they are closed until 31st August so no parts available from them either.

Anyone got any ideas or the parts laying about that you aren't going to use and are prepared to sell them ?

Many thanks in advance.

Ian


----------



## higbert (Jun 10, 2020)

I was after the same thing - or the drain tray at least. Did you email or call BB? Sometimes they have an idea of when parts might come in. I've been unable to find them anywhere else....


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

Traders in Surbiton also sell Rocket, and service and repair machines. May also be able to source them.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## higbert (Jun 10, 2020)

Thanks. I've dropped them a line. See what they come back with.


----------



## WestlandWessex (Jan 26, 2020)

higbert said:


> I was after the same thing - or the drain tray at least. Did you email or call BB? Sometimes they have an idea of when parts might come in. I've been unable to find them anywhere else....





lhavelund said:


> Traders in Surbiton also sell Rocket, and service and repair machines. May also be able to source them.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


 Thanks guy's, I did try BB but sadly they didn't really have an idea on lead times for availability, I will give Traders a go 👍


----------



## higbert (Jun 10, 2020)

@WestlandWessexBB have a few Rocket parts back in stock eg the drain tray that goes under the drip tray:

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/rocket-espresso-evo-r58-drain-bucket.html

Never heard back from Traders.


----------



## WestlandWessex (Jan 26, 2020)

higbert said:


> @WestlandWessexBB have a few Rocket parts back in stock eg the drain tray that goes under the drip tray:
> 
> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/rocket-espresso-evo-r58-drain-bucket.html
> 
> Never heard back from Traders.


 Thanks Higbert, much appreciated mate 👍 .. I didn't get anything back from Trader's either ☹


----------



## higbert (Jun 10, 2020)

Also, the drain tray only needs first class post of £1.50!


----------



## WestlandWessex (Jan 26, 2020)

higbert said:


> Also, the drain tray only needs first class post of £1.50!


 I notice they have bumped the price up a couple of quid too 😳


----------



## higbert (Jun 10, 2020)

Win some, lose some... ☯🤣☕


----------



## higbert (Jun 10, 2020)

Just to add: bought the drain tray from BB, attached the waste hose, drilled (another) hole in the counter, routed the hose down the dishwasher drain pipe, and all is good. I was a bit concerned about blockages given the squidgy nature of the hose and the metre or so of roughly horizontal travel before the hose goes down the hole but siphoning is a wonderful concept.

Now I'm plumbed for the incoming and outgoing. It's a delight not to have to bother about either - wipe down the drip tray once a day and that's that.


----------



## WestlandWessex (Jan 26, 2020)

higbert said:


> Just to add: bought the drain tray from BB, attached the waste hose, drilled (another) hole in the counter, routed the hose down the dishwasher drain pipe, and all is good. I was a bit concerned about blockages given the squidgy nature of the hose and the metre or so of roughly horizontal travel before the hose goes down the hole but siphoning is a wonderful concept.
> 
> Now I'm plumbed for the incoming and outgoing. It's a delight not to have to bother about either - wipe down the drip tray once a day and that's that.


 Excellent stuff 👍. Need to get me aris in gear and get mine sorted now, glad you got sorted out and thanks for keeping me updated 👍


----------

